# Minimum HP required for raised panels



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Is it possible to do raised panels with a 1 3/4 HP Porter Cable Router, or is it pretty much a futile effort? I have a speed control.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . back, after awhile.*

It may be *possible* but I think you would be happier with a router closer to 3HP... maybe some of the 2+'s would also work... The higher power with those huge bits is definitely a big plus.

Now, if you were using a horizontal router table, using the smaller diameter bits, that's another story... I don't know.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I would think that you have plenty of power. It is the speed that is crucial, larger bits= slower speeds. Others here may have a better answer than I.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You'll have to take off SMALL amounts at a time..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI traveler

It will do it but you will need to have a speed control device on the router or a speed control box for it, But you are best off to use Vert.router bits like the ones in the link below..

Then you don't need to buy a speed control box if you don't have one ..or use you speed control device on the router...most 1 3/4 routers don't come with them.

You will be be taxing the router to the max with the standard panel bits and you will need to make many cuts to get the job done..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raisvert.html


===========



traveler said:


> Is it possible to do raised panels with a 1 3/4 HP Porter Cable Router, or is it pretty much a futile effort? I have a speed control.


----------



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I recently took a woodworking class where we also had to take a small amount at a time. I do have a speed control box.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If you just have to do one set and not a bunch of doors to do... a one off project then it's not worth getting a bigger router in my opinion. If your multiple doors then it's time to consider a bigger router. As others have said, tiny bites and a speed control is the answer. I have never done raised panels but I have done rail and stiles with a speed controller with a 1 1/2 HP router. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi traveler

Just a note ,,, you don't need to use the BIG panel cutters 3 1/2" ones they do make some that are 2 1/2" dia. that will make it a bit easyer on your router.


==========


traveler said:


> Thanks for the advice. I recently took a woodworking class where we also had to take a small amount at a time. I do have a speed control box.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

You can also make the panels with a table saw, and just use the router for the rails and stiles. 

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi traveler

"panels with a table saw"
I have made a jig to do just that on the table saw.

If you want to see a snapshot of it just ask and I will post one or two..

==================


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cute avatar Bj. With the number of answers you give each day to questions asked, I think that the powers that be should give serious consideration to making you the first PAID member of forum staff with a title like technical consultant.

NB......This is a serious suggestion


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

Do you know what that avatar is ?? 

=========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Harry
> 
> Do you know what that avatar is ?? =========


Is it an all in one printer?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Harry
> 
> Do you know what that avatar is ??
> 
> =========


I think it's your CarveWright...

BUT, I can't figure out what is flopping around... power cord... dust hose?

Did you build the GIF yourself or grab it elsewhere?

Looks nice! It's an eye grabber!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.carvewright.com/machine.html

http://www.carvewright.com/video.html

http://www.carvewright.com/

http://www.carvewright.com/results.html
http://www.carvewright.com/jewelrybox.html




AxlMyk said:


> Is it an all in one printer?


----------

